# Day at the lake!



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I took Rio to the lake for the first time, he loved it


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Took Koda to the lake for the first time at 4 months old (last week). He ran right into the water and started swimming around, loved it too. Nice looking dog.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you! I have a creek in my yard so he’s always splashing around, but it’s not anywhere near deep enough to swim. He’s also been to the beach once in Florida when he was six months old. I’m taking him to his first (and mine) dock diving event this next Sunday!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Love that last pic!! Looks like a good day!


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

He is so handsome, face full of personality!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you both! I absolutely adore him. He is my best little buddy and such a good boy!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Those are fun pics to look at. You captured some great shots.


----------

